# FreeBSD stuck requesting Login



## Johbot (Sep 2, 2020)

So I tried to install FreeBSD (furyBSD) on virtualbox till it stpped booting and requested a login

idk what do do I tried root and no password


----------



## getopt (Sep 2, 2020)

Try "root" as password. Then change it!


----------



## Johbot (Sep 2, 2020)

getopt said:


> Try "root" as password. Then change it!


root as login too?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 2, 2020)

Johbot said:


> So I tried to install FreeBSD (furyBSD) on virtualbox till it stpped booting and requested a login
> 
> idk what do do I tried root and no password


FuryBSD is not supported there. And I tried to install it on VirtualBox like you did, too, but also failed. GhostBSD is a much better choice for VirtualBox but if you want to receive support there please go with the vanilla FreeBSD.


----------



## getopt (Sep 2, 2020)

Johbot said:


> root as login too?


In meantime you could have tried this yourself. Not too difficult and it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Sep 2, 2020)

Johbot said:


> root as login too?


Account name is root and password is also "root". It seemed you are not even started the installer and the system just boot up to the login prompt.


----------

